# Melb herping spots



## CrazyNut (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi 2 questions, first and main one is anyone know any good herping spots around Melbourne? I'm about 5 mins drive from Melbourne airport so spots near there or no more than 30 minutes drive from that general area would be good. I see the odd jacky dragon in woodlands park but not much else besides the usual. Also second question (if anyone knows) has Ctenophorus caudicinctus infans been revised to a full species? I was talking to a mate that's was in wa herping recently when the question popped up, thought I would see if anyone on here would know. Thanks in advanced.
kind regards
CN


----------



## eipper (Nov 13, 2014)

organ pipes np

second question- no, caudicinctus has yet to be revised


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for that Scott. NickGee messaged me and recommended the same place haha


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm in Sunbury! There are heaps of places for herping locally. Just pick one of the many bushland reserves in the area.


----------

